# Maternity Session



## bellacat (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm working on a series with this mom to be. I had posted photos a while back when she was just 27 wk along and here she is again at 33 wks. I just started going through todays shots and these were the first few that caught my eye. C&C welcome 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.


----------



## subimatt (Mar 7, 2008)

Images are not working Bella.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Mar 7, 2008)

So sad, no pics!!


----------



## bellacat (Mar 7, 2008)

oh wow i don't know what happened. let me go fix that. sorry everyone.


----------



## bellacat (Mar 7, 2008)

can you see them now?


----------



## ~Stella~ (Mar 7, 2008)

Aww....I like the 1st and 2nd best.  The last one, I love the face, but the way the shirt hangs isn't as flattering as in the first two.  I'm 28w with #3 myself, so I know it's hard to look  "flattering" when you feel like a cow, but maybe something with better draping fabric (for next time, perhaps)?

I bet she'll love them, though.  I like the natural setting too - since most mat. shoots are done in studios, this one has a fresh feel to it.


----------



## bellacat (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks Stella....she loves these. We are working on a series so we have two more sessions planned before the baby comes. We did notice the shirt too and tried to tuck it in for many of the shots.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes, I love those first 2 as well. Not a fan of the pose in the second...I think it kinda just makes her look big, not pregnant. That's just me though  

Great shots, I as well love the setting!!


----------



## zendianah (Mar 7, 2008)

I really like these!! There really sharp and the colors are wonderful.


----------



## leila (Mar 7, 2008)

i like them! #1 is my favorite, she looks natural


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bella, I don't normally do 'crits' as I believe in following your own Muse.  -Here comes the but:  But, I am wondering about the location.

If your intent is to show a Mother's love for and preparation for her child, might you do better with a background more along those lines?  If not clearly then as a suggestion by the use of a strong bokeh.

Technically these are very good it's just the mood that's not working for me.


----------



## bellacat (Mar 8, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> Hi Bella, I don't normally do 'crits' as I believe in following your own Muse.  -Here comes the but:  But, I am wondering about the location.
> 
> If your intent is to show a Mother's love for and preparation for her child, might you do better with a background more along those lines?  If not clearly then as a suggestion by the use of a strong bokeh.


I am a tiny big confused by this comment. Is the bokeh that you are not liking or the location all together?

For this set i was trying to think outside the box rather than focus on the whole anticipation mood. we already did a set indoors with the whole baby blocks which a few we will redo now that she is further along. We live in a very lush and beautiful country side which is considered one of the most expensive counties in Calif because of the vineyards so we wanted to take some photos that kind of shows that off in this set. The vineyard are still not blooming yet because it is still too cold so we decided to venture out to a local state park that is just so green.


----------



## NJMAN (Mar 8, 2008)

You did a great job on these Becky!  Color, focus, dof, and sharpness are all very good.  

Excellent work.  Keep it up.  :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm sorry, Bella, the shots are fine.  Another one of the reasons I don't do crits is I have no idea what else is a part of the shoot.

I only mentioned bokeh if she didn't like anywhere you might have shot these indoors.

It really is just the mood brought about by the location that isn't working for me.

OTOH, if she likes them, sell as many as she wants!


----------



## bellacat (Mar 8, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> You did a great job on these Becky!  Color, focus, dof, and sharpness are all very good.
> 
> Excellent work.  Keep it up.  :thumbup:
> 
> NJ


thank you so much. :hug::


----------



## bellacat (Mar 8, 2008)

Mike_E said:


> I'm sorry, Bella, the shots are fine.  Another one of the reasons I don't do crits is I have no idea what else is a part of the shoot.
> 
> I only mentioned bokeh if she didn't like anywhere you might have shot these indoors.
> 
> ...


thanks Mike...i do appreciate you giving a crit. Its always nice to hear what someone thinks even if its that the mood doesn't work  I really do appreciate it.


----------



## bellacat (Mar 9, 2008)

This is the moms favorite photo from the set. I am not sure if i am feeling this one as much as the others though.


----------



## Christina (Mar 9, 2008)

bellacat said:


> This is the moms favorite photo from the set. I am not sure if i am feeling this one as much as the others though.


 
Its "cute" but she looks VERY uncomfortable. I do see why she would like it, though.
Also your above images are fantastic. I always look forward to your work.

( please take no offense to the "cute" thing. it was the best way i could think to describe what i was trying to say)


----------



## bellacat (Mar 9, 2008)

Christina said:


> Its "cute" but she looks VERY uncomfortable. I do see why she would like it, though.
> Also your above images are fantastic. I always look forward to your work.
> 
> ( please take no offense to the "cute" thing. it was the best way i could think to describe what i was trying to say)


Thanks Christina oh and no offense taken. This was one of those photos I almost didn't show becuase I didn't care for it. Like you said she didn't look comfortable but she insists she was and that was her favorite. This session with her was far better then the last and I can't wait for our next session in San Fransisco in a couple weeks. that one is going to be a fun one


----------



## bellavita64 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey bellacat! I haven't been on this forum in forever. Wow, your work has improved so much and I wanted to tell you how impressed I am! These are great! I'm glad you finally were able to go digital. Now, about the mom's favorite. It was a good shot, my only cc is that her clothing was so vibrant, and the background was just so blah and winter drab. I did a play on it and just burned in the highlights on the water. Then I used the sponge tool to saturate the background colors and did a slight burn around the edges. Unfortunately, I don't know how to upload a play on this forum, so I can't show you how great it looks. But I will send you a PM and try to attach it. (Not sure it that will work either!) Does anyone out there know how to attach a file image? Obviously, I don't want to load another photographer's image on my website to insert an image on my post. Help please!!


----------



## bellacat (Mar 11, 2008)

oh i would love to see it. I agree it is winter drab and had the sky been blue the shot would have been that much better.  If you upload the image to flickr or photobucket you can then post in the forum. If not send me PM and i will send you my email address. I would love to take a look at what you did


----------



## bellavita64 (Mar 11, 2008)

Becky, I sent you an e-mail. Let me know what you think. I have a flickr account (have no idea how to use it!), but just felt weird putting somebody else's picture on it. Sorry about that!


----------



## bellacat (Mar 11, 2008)

i still haven't gotten it yet


----------

